# Caught Husband "sexting" AGAIN!!!



## hjl (Jun 14, 2010)

Please bare with me this might be long. I meet my husband four years ago and things moved quick. We moved in with each other within months. Not long after living together we got on a cell phone plan together. I knew something was up when the bill came and he wouldn't let me see. He told me there was a problem with it and that he would take care of it by calling the provider the next day on his lunch break. I knew there was something funny about that cause I always handled these matters. To try and shorten this I found out he was texting with woman he met on Myspace. I was furious. I gave him the opportunity to come clean with it and he just kept lying. So I told him it was off. That we couldn't be together. After a 6 months apart in which we still stayed in contact we decided to get back together. I moved in with him because my lease was up and I thought everything was great. But that little bug kept me wondering and I went through his phone only to find and ton of naked pics of himself and of other women he was going back and forth with. Some of the women were women he had been involved with while we weren't together. Again i furious and he promised he would cut it off. I should have packed my bags then and never looked back!! Again to shorten this some it would have randomely off and on for a few years. We got married in January 09 and I had thought nothing was going on for a while. Shortly after the wedding I again caught him. I finally tried to use the approach of being understanding instead of blowing up. I told him I thought he had a serious problem and he needed to get help. Again it was the same old, I am sorry, I promise it will never happen again!. In September 09 I found out I was pregnant. It was a shock cause they had told us after months of trying that we would never concieve naturally due to health issues I have. My pregnancy was very rough. We almost lost the baby twice in the first trimester. When I was 6 months pregnant I once again caught him and I told him then after the usual begging and pleading that this was the last time. That I was not going to bring our daughter into so much tormoil. That she deserved better than a Mommy and Daddy that didn't get along. At 31 weeks I went into pre-term labor. I was placed on hospital bedrest for two weeks and then sent home on bedrest. The goal was to make it to 36 weeks which I did to the day. I thought that we as a couple really made it through a rough ordeal together and I thought it had brought us together. My beautiful daughter was born April 14 2010 and she was perfectly healthy. Just this past Friday I caught him once again. There was a crap load of emails. All with him and other women exchanging explicit emails, pics, and videos. I blew up! I told him that I didn't want to be with him anymore and that I was leaving. I promised to never take our daughter from him but that I couldn't live like this anymore. I am crushed. These emails date so far back. Like to the time when she was concieved and while I was in the hospital fighting for our daughters life. I feel like our marriage is a sham. My pain is more for our daughter. He knew if I had caught him again I would leave. 
But now he is trying to but this back on me. He said he does it because I am sometimes such a ***** to him and these women make him feel good about himself. I think its BS! Obviously it happens whether we are on good terms or not. My daughter is proof. I am just so confused on what to do. We get along great when this is an issue and I am scared of ruining my daughters life whether i stay or not. He keeps telling me if I leave I am ruining her life. My belief is if I stay and keep this cycle up I am only going to be raising her with parents that fight, a mommy that is unhappy and one that doesn't have enough respect for herself. I know I deserve better but leaving is so much easier said than done. I am probably wasting my time writting this because I do know I should leave but I guess advice in numbers in comforting. 
He says he will erase his Myspace but they have each others numbers and email. They are from out of state and he promises he never physically cheated but this hurts just as bad!AHHHHHH!!!!!! Please advise????????


----------



## rena (Jun 15, 2010)

when a man starts to cheat on his girl friend or wife then its because theres something missing at home making him look else where. 

you need to find out what your doing wrong and fix it. 
my tips to a happier relationship... 
1..always smile..constantly never stop. it will give him a friendly feelilng and he will smile automaticly back
2..always look good, fulfil his desires in your self and always look beautyful
3..keep the house clean, and the food prepared 
4..never question him, trust him no matter what
5..always give him a hug or hold his hand, give him comfort
6..make him feel like his the king of this house, the boss. and he will never risk losing that life u created for him. he will change

think posative...think smart...good luck


----------



## Lyn (Mar 10, 2010)

Often when a man cheats on a woman, it is becasue he wants his cake and eat it, too. Check the experts on this, see DearPeggy.com - Extramarital Affairs Resource Center, a foremost expert on affairs.

Best,

Lyn


----------



## Soldier (Feb 7, 2011)

Its not necessarily you, a lot of people blame the wife of a cheater, but honestly its not always your fault, sometimes you just got a really sick guy who has an addiction to that sick feeling when you're about to do something wrong, or mess around. adrenaline junkie, or maybe he just likes the endorphins of falling in love, so he keeps going out and finding new women to experience that rush with. You know when your husband feels distant from you and you cant get him to be interested in you, he even refuses sex with you, there is a problem. I am young I have a good body, I treat him well and I'm horny as hell, and my husband chooses internet relationships over me too. Its the same story, he denies the truth until you rub the evidence in his face then he shuts down. It hurts when you have done so much for this person, sacrificed so much, and really tried to be the glue that this is how they repay you. If I leave mine, I wont get married again for a very long time.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

IDK has he ever physically cheated? The only reason I ask is there is a coworker he does this type of stuff for kicks if that makes any sense. Always chatting sexting etc it's almost like a way to pass the time. It doesn't make it any better or any less disrespectful, but unlike others I definitely don't think it's like a real PA.

It's still BS and he must either have some insecurity issues to need a sex chat when he has a perfectly good REAL wife at home. Maybe it's his thing. 

Maybe you guys can really sit down and explore why he does this without the argument going to Defcon 5?

Best of luck!!


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Just a note: the original poster hasn't been on the site since 06-14-2010 at 10:14 AM so most likely they will not see these replies. 

The topic is still a good one, but just bear in mind it's sort of a dead thread for the OP at least.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Is Rena's post a joke?


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't know--Rena hasn't been on the forum since June 23rd either. So I'd say just take it for what it is ... and with a grain of salt.


----------

